# Maryland General liability ins



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

Who do you have your GL policy through in maryland? How much do you pay?

I'm getting some crazy quotes like $4k and such...I'm not a large business I'm just a single pickup with a plow trying to make a few bucks thru the winter. 

I got my commercial policy thru geico for 4 months @ $800. So I'm hoping GL won't be too horrible.


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

I use Erie insurance. I have reasonable rates through them. Hope this helps


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Sid, make sure you have a commercial auto policy covering your truck otherwise your personal auto policy will not respond in the event of a snow plow claim with your truck. Geico doesn't provide commercial auto insurance here in NY but I don't know about Maryland. As far as the snow GL policy goes, I don't know what the market is like in Maryland (I don't practice there) so I can't advise you on pricing but make sure you are dealing with an independent insurance agent who is well versed on contracting insurance. I do not recommend that you use one of the "directs" or a local store front broker. Good luckl.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## Native28 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have Erie aswell. Call Mathes insurance great rates Annapolis Md 410 648 4163


----------



## Yardlines guy (Jan 12, 2015)

I also have Erie here in western Maryland. Great price and excellent coverage. My wife is my agent so that's nice too.


----------

